
4.5M tweets shows falsehoods are 70 percent more likely to get shared - gajju3588
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/twitter-fake-news-truth
======
cambalache
My perception of Twitter as a communication medium has changed widely over
time. First I totally dismissed it as just a tool for celebrities and young
people to share banalities, which it is OK but hardly transformative.

Later I started to understand the very useful cases: Subject authorities
making interesting quips and citing sources, real-time updates of local
journalists on trending issues in an easily consumable format, a very public
and expedite channel to report serious issues to government entities and so on
and so forth .I became convinced and opened an account to create my lists of
people to follow.It was great and still it is but somehow I have become tired
for several reasons:

1) Sturgeon's law and not only applicable to people tweets in general but to
the tweets of a particular person.Few people kept a consistent quality(this is
subjective I know).

2)Twitter insane way to present the feed.

3)Lately and sadly the extremely pugnacious political battle in the US. I know
everybody has the right the publish to publish what they consider interesting
and important but now sometimes reading twitter I feel I have a cable
subscription to 100 CNN instead of the diversity I was used to.

These are still interesting time to the medium, let's see how it evolves.

